# WALMART



## Thumper719

THIS IS HORRIBLE
THE WALMART IN MY TOWN IS NOT TAKING GOOD CARE OF THEIR FISH!
I spoke to the manager today, as well as 6 other people, and told them what I saw with the tanks.
There was one tank of, i think they were goldfish with huge eyes, and half of them were dead in the tank.
Also, with the bettas, they keep the bettas in their own containers, which is great, but someone, i guess a mean fish hating person, put one betta in a container along with another betta.
THEY'RE CALLED JAPANESE *FIGHTING *FISH FOR A REASON
THEY KILL EACH OTHER
i also spoke to this wonderful lady who took it upon herself to save some of the fish
im guessing another fish lover
and she took the dead betta out of the container, changed the water for the bettas, and is my new hero
i was so upset at all of this, that i ened up bringing two more lovely female bettas home... probably shouldnt have, but i couldnt let them stay in that horrible place.
i havent named them yet, but i will soon.

Love and Peace!


----------

